# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Molim preporuku za AS za dijete od 4,5 god (15 kg)

## Matovila

Dragi svi 

molim preporuku za autosjedalicu za curku od 4,5 god (trenutno ima 15 kg).

Za sad se jos vozimo u onoj Maxi Cosi Pearl s family fix bazom koja nam je jos dobra (i po tezini i po visini). Medjutim, za nesto malo vise od mjesec dana nam stize nova bebica koju cemo voziti u onoj Maxi Cosi Pebble pa nam treba family fix baza, a Pearl se ne moze koristiti bez te baze.

Uglavnom, sada mislimo kupiti novu AS za curku. Takodjer, planiramo kupiti dvije jer imamo dva auta, pa i cijena igra ulogu, ali prije svega sigurnost i kvaliteta.

Unaprijed hvala na preporukama!

----------


## Riječanka

i ja bih preporuku, težina djeteta ista (15 kg), ali godina samo 2,5. MC Priori čini mi se da je prerasla po visini (glava prelazi rub vrha AS).

----------


## Beti3

Mi imamo http://www.svijet-beba.hr/romer_brit...__40-2--55.htm
No, ona je za starije od 4 godine. Malo je nespretna za spavanje, ali je sigurna. Ide na Isofix.
Našla sam cijenu u Slo gdje smo i mi kupili https://www.babycenter.si/izdelek/90...l-chili-pepper

----------


## Jainina

Mozda sam u krivu, ali mislim da je u toj skupini premala ako je vrh sjedalice u ravnini sa usima.

----------


## Riječanka

Jainina, da, i ja sam malo ponovo išla čitati ove teme o AS, pa sam došla do tog podatka, zaista mi je i bilo čudno kako su moji stariji išli normalno iz kategorije u kategoriju, nije mi ostalo u sjećanju da su tako mali prešli u ove "velike" AS. uh, odmah mi je lakše - imamo još vremena, taman će i po kg i po visini biti još neko vrijeme u ovima. čovjek zaista mora učiti dok je živ, jer stalno zaboravlja, ja zaista kao da mi je prvo dijete i prve AS koje koristim  :Embarassed: . ipak, pratim temu, brzo to vrijeme leti.

----------

